# Question about Dobok Care



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought my daughter a new dobok, one of the canvas types - I think it's 10 oz.  It's 45% polyester and 55% cotton.  The directions say to wash in cold water and drip dry.  I did that and spent 20 minutes steam-ironing the thing.  Well, it looked very nice, I must say.

Some others in the Dojang say they put their canvas doboks in the dryer on low or medium.  I tried that last night on low. The dobok shrunk some but my daughter claims it fits better now.  Also, there are less wrinkles.  (I still plan to steam iron it for her, spoiled thing.) So far, so good.

My question is:  will the dobok shrink a bit more every time it goes into the dryer?  I ask because there are some fabrics that just keep shrinking and shrinking and shrinking.  I don't want it to shrink anymore. This dobok is a ProForce.  Any ideas?


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I bought my daughter a new dobok, one of the canvas types - I think it's 10 oz. It's 45% polyester and 55% cotton. The directions say to wash in cold water and drip dry. I did that and spent 20 minutes steam-ironing the thing. Well, it looked very nice, I must say.
> 
> Some others in the Dojang say they put their canvas doboks in the dryer on low or medium. I tried that last night on low. The dobok shrunk some but my daughter claims it fits better now. Also, there are less wrinkles. (I still plan to steam iron it for her, spoiled thing.) So far, so good.
> 
> My question is: will the dobok shrink a bit more every time it goes into the dryer? I ask because there are some fabrics that just keep shrinking and shrinking and shrinking. I don't want it to shrink anymore. This dobok is a ProForce. Any ideas?


 
I wash my gi in cold.  I put it in the dryer on a low setting for 10-15 min.  I take it out and hang it to dry.  It may take an extra day to a day and a half to finish, but I have yet to have any issues with shrinking.  

Mike


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> I wash my gi in cold. I put it in the dryer on a low setting for 10-15 min. I take it out and hang it to dry. It may take an extra day to a day and a half to finish, but I have yet to have any issues with shrinking.
> 
> Mike


Day and a half?  You must have one of the 14 oz. ones or heavier?  It doesn't sour?

I can see the future - multiple doboks I'll need to buy!


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Day and a half? You must have one of the 14 oz. ones or heavier? It doesn't sour?
> 
> I can see the future - multiple doboks I'll need to buy!


 
This is what I usually wear.  Jacket and Pants.  Like I said, I throw it in the dryer with a few bounce sheets for 10-15, take it out and let it air dry the rest of the way.  Smells April fresh when its done.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

Alrighty


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynne said:


> My question is: will the dobok shrink a bit more every time it goes into the dryer? I ask because there are some fabrics that just keep shrinking and shrinking and shrinking. I don't want it to shrink anymore. This dobok is a ProForce. Any ideas?


 
Cotton fabrics will shrink each time they get thrown into the dryer or hot wash, and will stop at a certain point. 

This amount, though, can vary from material to material, since some tend to shrink more than others.  Also, some cotton canvas materials are pre-shrunk, making them more resistant to the shrinkage.

If you want to avoid shrinking, then wash in cold, and hang dry.  This may not be convenient for some, though, in which case, you'll just have to compromise.  

In my case, I wash in warm water, and tumble dry using a low heat setting.  The fabric will still shrink, but by the time it's even noticeable, I've already worn out the uniform.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

When I buy a canvas dobok for myself, I think I'll buy it one size too large.  Really.  Then it can go in the dryer.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 12, 2007)

I wash mine on cold and dry on regular setting heh.
Although, it has shrunk a small amount over the years (my regular workout one). It's the 14 oz canvas cotton type. For the 'show' uniform I have it dry cleaned and pressed, I think it can stand up by itself now, but it hasn't learned the forms yet ;p.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I wash mine on cold and dry on regular setting heh.
> Although, it has shrunk a small amount over the years (my regular workout one). It's the 14 oz canvas cotton type. For the 'show' uniform I have it dry cleaned and pressed, I think it can stand up by itself now, but it hasn't learned the forms yet ;p.


Gee.  I looked at the 14 oz.  I think there's even a 16 oz?  I think I would die from heat in either one.


----------



## stoneheart (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Gee.  I looked at the 14 oz.  I think there's even a 16 oz?  I think I would die from heat in either one.



I actually find the heavier uniforms cooler since they do not stick to your body once they get a little wet.  (Drawstrings are another matter, although some of the better brands like Tokon have fixed the problem.)  Heavier uniforms also hold your sweat better.  Since I am a heavy sweater, I just find it all around more pleasant to NOT walk around the dojo dripping moisture from my gi top.

I always wash my uniforms in cold water and air dry on a hanger.  Roughly once a month, I will let them hang outside in the sun to air out and let the ultraviolet light kill any lingering germs.  Works for me.  My uniforms last for years.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 12, 2007)

Ditto on the heat/sweat part. I find they're more comfortable by far for me. The light ones literally feel like pajamas to me heh.


----------



## stoneheart (Sep 12, 2007)

By the way, Lynne, machine drying your uniform will take years off its life.  It's obvious intuitively when you look at all the dryer "lint" that collects in that little wire mesh holder.  That's material coming off your gi.  

If you don't have a problem with replacing your uniform every so often, then by all means, the dryer is a convenient device.  On the other hand if you want your uniform to last for years and years (my sensei has a Shureido that is at least 20 years old he says), air drying is the way to go.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> By the way, Lynne, machine drying your uniform will take years off its life. It's obvious intuitively when you look at all the dryer "lint" that collects in that little wire mesh holder. That's material coming off your gi.
> 
> If you don't have a problem with replacing your uniform every so often, then by all means, the dryer is a convenient device. On the other hand if you want your uniform to last for years and years (my sensei has a Shureido that is at least 20 years old he says), air drying is the way to go.


I'm not for reducing the life of my dobok, not at all.  Air drying is the way to go.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 12, 2007)

Way true on the uniform wear btw, I have some that are 8-10 years old, but most get threadbare after 5-6 years at least. Though usually it's just the patches that need replacing (school, judging certs etc).


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2007)

Cold wash and dip dry all of them, they seem to last a longer time also I also like the heavier ones.


----------



## still learning (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello, How we prepare our 16oz Dobak?   Light salted, sprinkle garlic powder on one side and peper on the other side.  

Baked at 325 Degrees, for 1 hour.  Top half is usually serve first, follow by the bottoms.

We found the black ones are more tender than the white ones.

We try not to wash ours..........Aloha


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

It's good to hear the heavier weight are actually more comfortable and breathe better/don't stick.

I will continue to iron the doboks - they look so nice afterward. (Besides, it's a requirement  - though a lot of people ignore it.)

I do notice when other people's doboks look nice. I notice the owner and instructors have ironed doboks, too.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been doing internet searching on dobok care.  Here are a few things I came across (feel free to add more tips):

1) never put your dobok in your duffle bag after class.  It will start to breed bacteria which may cause odor problems.  Fold your dobok top and pants nicely (in a square), fold your belt and lay it on top.  Carry the dobok and belt.  Folding the dobok nicely shows respect for your art.  I don't know how to do the square fold yet, if there is a specific folding technique.

Starting today, I'm carrying my dobok and belt.  Have you ever noticed how warm your bag and dobok is when you open your bag when you get home (unless you are leaving it in the bag overnight or days).  I have always pulled my belt out, too, to let it air out.  I do look forward to achieving a green belt someday, but not because of mold 

Also, you might be able to prevent underarm stains by doing this.

2) if you put your dobok and belt in your bag, remove them as soon as you get home.  Wash your dobok immediately.  Once again, this is to  keep down bacteria production.

3)  if you do have a stinky dobok, there are various solutions.  One is to soak the thing in the wash machine tub with laundry detergent and some bleach for a few hours.  My concern would be fading of the patches and colored trim.  But if it stinks, it stinks.  Another is a load of white vinegar and water.  Yet another is the use of baking soda.  Then, there is washing soda.  If it's only the underarms, my solution for BO-laden shirts might work.  Wet the offending area with liquid laundry detergent.  Heavily sprinkle baking soda on.  Add enough water to make a paste.  Let sit for at least 24 hours.  Then wash  normally with laundry detergent.  

4) the best way to prevent stink is to shower before class.


----------



## KempoFlow (Sep 14, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> By the way, Lynne, machine drying your uniform will take years off its life. It's obvious intuitively when you look at all the dryer "lint" that collects in that little wire mesh holder. That's material coming off your gi.


I find that smell of fear from a rough test gets into a gi and takes years off its life alone. :karate:


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 14, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I've been doing internet searching on dobok care.  Here are a few things I came across (feel free to add more tips):
> 
> 1) never put your dobok in your duffle bag after class.  It will start to breed bacteria which may cause odor problems.  Fold your dobok top and pants nicely (in a square), fold your belt and lay it on top.  Carry the dobok and belt.  Folding the dobok nicely shows respect for your art.  I don't know how to do the square fold yet, if there is a specific folding technique.


Well, yes it can spread bacteria, but it won't if you go straight home and put it in the laundry.  You'd be surprised how little an asian will care for their uniform.  I fold mine up and put it in my bag.... Come home and put it in the hamper.  No problems with smells or dirt.  And I wear 14oz or Tokaido...



> Starting today, I'm carrying my dobok and belt.  Have you ever noticed how warm your bag and dobok is when you open your bag when you get home (unless you are leaving it in the bag overnight or days).  I have always pulled my belt out, too, to let it air out.  I do look forward to achieving a green belt someday, but not because of mold
> 
> Also, you might be able to prevent underarm stains by doing this.
> 
> ...



If you have a nice uniform (Tokaido, Shureido or other #10 canvas) don't use bleach.  It wears on the uniform.  Oxiclean is safer IMHO.


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 15, 2007)

from: www.24fightingchickens.com

    * Wash After Every Use - You might think you didn&#8217;t sweat in your karate uniform very much during that cold, winter training session, but you did, and you need to wash the thing to get the bacteria you left behind out of the cotton to prevent it from smelling and rotting. Wash the uniform after each time you wear it and sweat in it. You should never wear your Karate uniform to training sessions two times in a row without washing it.


    * Wash it quickly - Do not allow your karate gi to stand before being washed. As soon as you return home from practice, it must go straight into the washing machine. If you allow it to stand over night, it will smell in a way that few detergents can remedy. Allowing sweat and dirt to dry on the cloth overnight almost guarantees that it will not come very clean when you finally do wash it.


    * Do Not Use Mechanical Dryers - Your karate uniform must dry on the line. That means that if you train every day, you will wash and dry a gi every day. In humid environments, your karate gi may require two days to line dry. You&#8217;ll need to purchase two or three karate uniforms in that case, because you cannot wear it repeatedly without washing it.


    * Bleach Infrequently - Using chlorine bleach on your cotton uniform will get it clean, but bleach is a strong base, so it will damage the material, causing the stitching to come apart. However, when your karate gi needs bleach, then put some into the wash with it. Some recommend boiling as an alternative to using bleach in order to get a Karate uniform completely clean. Boil a huge pot of water, preferably outdoors, and then dump your gi in the boiling water for 10-15 minutes and let it simmer. Do this outdoors for two reasons. If you have a child, and the water spills, it could kill them. The burns you would receive from spilling such a pot of water are unthinkable. Also, whatever was in your gi in the way of smelly bacteria and dirt will boil out into the air in your home by riding in the steam. So, your entire home could become infected with the smell of your armpits. Holy cow, that&#8217;s almost as bad as the possibility of being burned! Boil it outside.


    * Pre-soak Your Karate Gi - Don&#8217;t throw your gi into the washing machine, pour detergent on it, and then start the washer. Follow correct laundry procedures. Start the washer so that it begins to fill with water. Put detergent in immediately, and allow the detergent to dissolve into the water. After the washing machine has nearly completed filling with water, add your karate gi. You should also try to wash it with some other white items such as towels, because washing it alone will reduce the friction cleaning effect of modern day washing machines. Turn off the washing machine and allow your karate gi to soak in the soapy water for at least 20 minutes. Then start the washer again and allow it to begin its wash cycle.


    * Hang Dry Immediately - When the wash cycle is complete, hang your karate gi to dry right away. Every moment it spends in the washing machine is another moment for it to mildew and yellow.


    * Fold Properly When Dry - When your uniform has finished drying, you will find that it is usually quite wrinkled and that it looks like an unmade bed. You can iron your karate gi, but I wouldn&#8217;t recommend going that far. Considering how your uniform will look after 15 minutes of training, you probably shouldn&#8217;t bother with the iron unless you are about to wear it to a competition. When your gi is completely dry, not still moist, but totally dry, you may fold it. The customary way of doing so in Japan is shown below.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree with the no bleach and the oxy-clean.  After 20 years, I've never had a dobok wear out, although I've had a few start to fray around the edges - and I wear mine to train to teach, fold them, put them in my gym bag, and toss them in the hamper till I do laundry on Sunday, when I toss my doboks in the wash with my other white clothes.  I wear student-weight polyester/cotton blend doboks, because I overheat too easily in heavier doboks.

The quote from 24fightingchickens shows a nice ideal - but I, for one, don't have the time to wash my dobok every night I wear it; that's why I have several, but they do get washed every wearing.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a Pro Force heavy weight black cotton judo gi.  I don't care what the label says:  it gets washed and dried in the dryer.  I have it for years, and it's held up just fine.

I have two jobs and two kids. Hand wash? Drip dry? I don't THINK so!


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Fold your dobok top and pants nicely (in a square), fold your belt and lay it on top.  Carry the dobok and belt.  Folding the dobok nicely shows respect for your art.  I don't know how to do the square fold yet, if there is a specific folding technique.



Can anyone confirm that this method is correct?  http://www.hwarang-taekwondo.org/culture/dobok.html


----------



## Lynne (Sep 16, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this method is correct? http://www.hwarang-taekwondo.org/culture/dobok.html


Thanks for the link, newGuy.  I wonder if this is _the_ method, too.  I hadn't seen any folds so this is a good start.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the other tips.  Bleach does sound like a bad idea - last resort - I won't be going there, lol.  Washing with towels to reduce mechanical friction is a good idea.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2007)

It's Sunday, so it is laundry day at the Miles compound.

I wash my dobaks in warm water and tumble dry low, but they are 55% cotton, 45% polyester.  I never use bleach.

Years ago, when I wore a heavy weight 100% cotton canvas dobak, I would wash cold and line dry.  In the winter time, your dobak makes a very nice humidifier.  I then would iron any wrinkles out.   

I don't wash belts-they get hung up right after class.

Miles


----------



## Michael Hubbard (Feb 20, 2022)

This is great information and gives me some lifelong tips.  Especially with ironing gis.


----------

